# When is a deal not such a deal?



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm still giggling about this one. 

I bought a brownface Showman faceplate for a good price. Real good price. It said "B" stock, factory second.....whatever, I'm a brave soul. When I got it, I really couldn't find much of a defect in silk screening. 
That was months ago. Today I was organizing things and I finally woke up and spotted the defect. Anybody want to play "spot the defect" ????


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Off-center holes?


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

How hard can it be to reverse the position of two pots?lol


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Bass and volume switched.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

David Graves said:


> How hard can it be to reverse the position of two pots?lol


winner!

The switch could very easily done. It is on both channels btw. I'd just have to remember when I'm wiring things up. 

Second option - I found a brown face "Twin" faceplate for sale. I may buy that and build a Twin instead of a Showman. I can't see much difference between the 6G14A and the 6G8A looking at the prints.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

bgreenhouse said:


> Bass and volume switched.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


runner-up prize winner!


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Just "relic" it...

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Almost worth it to put it together as is and watch people scratch their heads trying to dial it in.

Unless you own or have experience with that amp you wouldn't know what the heck was going on.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Someone with a tele sets the dials for a "bit" more bass, then has a surprise....

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I believe that I would leave it be. It shouldn't be too difficult to condition yourself to the knob positions. I found that for myself learning new switch or control positions helps to condition your orientation senses and response. When I used to work in Test and Cal. we would receive equipment with all different switch and control locations...some of those analyzers were well numbered with them. It was a challenge to remember all the locations at first but with long-exposure you catch on or fall behind in your work load...maybe not directly related.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Hold the phone...








The rare and the unicorn.


Had to post this. The Bandmaster came in for service late last week. 1960 and probably the only one I'll ever see in for service. The '64 non-logo Deluxe ain't too shabby either....and to those who expressed interest in the Deluxe, it's sold!




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Hold the phone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG.......JB to the rescue! 

why would Fender have reversed those pots only on the Bandmaster? Any explanation on that?

What a conversation starter it would be!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Not sure I've encountered a schematic or layout for one of the Centre Volume brownies. Interesting challenge...


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> OMG.......JB to the rescue!
> 
> why would Fender have reversed those pots only on the Bandmaster? Any explanation on that?


Several of the earliest "large" brown amps had this arrangement for a very brief period. I've seen it on Concerts, BandMasters, Supers, Pros, etc.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

A resistance to change, always something to consider when introducing a new product...sometimes it works and other times, your euchred.

Addition: maybe a rare amp in the making?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

bgreenhouse said:


> Bass and volume switched.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Right !


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> Several of the earliest "large" brown amps had this arrangement for a very brief period. I've seen it on Concerts, BandMasters, Supers, Pros, etc.


 there you go.......all is well in the universe.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> OMG.......JB to the rescue!
> 
> why would Fender have reversed those pots only on the Bandmaster? Any explanation on that?
> 
> What a conversation starter it would be!


Centre volume was found on a few Fender amps in 1960. FYI, Showman plates were almost black from that era as well....just like The Twin amp from the same era .....from my recollection.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I would throw it out and get a correct one.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

player99 said:


> I would throw it out and get a correct one.


Now that I'm educated, I'll build it as is.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> Off-center holes?


I thought the same thing!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

As is, yes! I only had one centre volume amp that I serviced when I was doing the amp thing, 6G4 Super, a very rare bird. IIRC, it was only the Super, Pro and Bandmaster configured this way.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

WCGill said:


> As is, yes! I only had one centre volume amp that I serviced when I was doing the amp thing, 6G4 Super, a very rare bird. IIRC, it was only the Super, Pro and Bandmaster configured this way.


Indeed (I believe the Concert was as well) and they were only made for a few of months that way before they corrected the face plate.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I thought the answer to the question would be when it’s listed on Reverb or GuitarsCanada.


----------

